# some of my Chicago shots



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

taken during the filming of Batman: The Dark Knight, Chicago Loop 2007. Single-shot HDR, hand-held.


6-shot panorama taken from Millenium Park


single-shot HDR


single-shot HDR


17-shot panorama of Lake Michigan, Grant Park, Chicago Loop, looking south from 39th floor on Randolph Street.


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

18-shot HDR (from single RAW) panorama, looking north from the Adams St bridge on the Chicago river. 


looking east from South Loop Chicago. 11-shot panorama (not HDR).


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome photos. Makes me miss Chicago! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

very very cool, some great hdr effects going on... when hdr is pushed to hard alot of times they dont look that good although they come out colorful and flashy but quite a few of yours that have that over the top look work very well with the shot


----------



## ChipBeau (Jun 17, 2009)

VERY nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jman103099 (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures... great work!


----------



## Dann902 (Oct 17, 2007)

I love Chicago! thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Great pics. Hey chicagofan00, what's Phoenix like? We're all wondering here in Chicago now that it's already briefly flurried here in the burbs!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

stockmd said:


> Great pics. Hey chicagofan00, what's Phoenix like? We're all wondering here in Chicago now that it's already briefly flurried here in the burbs!


It's still HOT!  It was 100 degrees today and should be tomorrow as well. We should be seeing low 90's by next week though!  Can't wait for fall to arrive and get into the 70's around here.

I do miss the changing of the seasons like back in IL but it's too early for snow so I definitely don't miss that.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

mpowa said:


>


Now this is a beautiful shot:thumbup:


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Stunning! downtown architecture is one of my favorite subjects to shoot. thanks for sharing...it has inspired me to dig out my tripod


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> It's still HOT!  It was 100 degrees today and should be tomorrow as well. We should be seeing low 90's by next week though!  Can't wait for fall to arrive and get into the 70's around here.
> 
> I do miss the changing of the seasons like back in IL but it's too early for snow so I definitely don't miss that.


Funny, you can't wait for the fall and we completely missed fall and went straight to winter. We have about 5 months of pleasant temps here and 7 months of cold and rain/snow. How many months of brutally hot weather do you have there?


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

stockmd said:


> Funny, you can't wait for the fall and we completely missed fall and went straight to winter. We have about 5 months of pleasant temps here and 7 months of cold and rain/snow. How many months of brutally hot weather do you have there?


We typically have about 3-4 months (June, July, August, September) that it is in the 100's. Then we'll have a few 100 degree days here and there in May and October. Besides that it's not all that bad. Even the 100+ degrees days really aren't THAT bad but it does get old after a while. We basically just have two seasons: warm and hot.


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> We typically have about 3-4 months (June, July, August, September) that it is in the 100's. Then we'll have a few 100 degree days here and there in May and October. Besides that it's not all that bad. Even the 100+ degrees days really aren't THAT bad but it does get old after a while. We basically just have two seasons: warm and hot.


Four seasons is nice, but the cold and snow gets old after a few weeks, as you know. I guess there is no perfect place...unless you could take Chicago and put it on the west coast and get rid of the high taxes and cost of living!

But the one good thing about the southwest is that you can drive any car you want with summer tires year round. That must be fun for any car enthusiast.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, those are some amazing shots! Are most of them HDR? What are you using for processing?


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

Snareman said:


> Wow, those are some amazing shots! Are most of them HDR? What are you using for processing?


hey thanks for looking - there are only 3 shots that are not HDR.

here is a B&W HDR -


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Beautiful pic! What are you doing your HDR with?


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

hey thanks - I use Photomatrix (sic).


----------



## pilkasbumeris (Oct 19, 2009)

very nice photos,like it :thumbup:


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

some shots from the CHI snowstorm... click any pic for a larger version..


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

couple of randoms....


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

stunning :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Excellent work as always. I enjoy seeing new photos pop up on Flickr all the time. Keep up the great work!


----------



## speedstar (Feb 12, 2010)

home sweet home.

thanks for posting mpowa


----------



## jhowe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Amazing photos!
Makes me really miss Chicago! Used to live in River West a few years ago and in Lake Forest when I was a kid.


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

update -


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)




----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

click to view any larger...


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

These are really good stuffs!


----------



## mpowa (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks for looking, ill have more in time.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Those pics are incredible. Each one is perfect.


----------

